# Dodo juice purple haze



## dolly (Aug 3, 2010)

I was wondering will this harm my moondust silver focus. I have been using dodo juice light fantastic and now run out, but i have a panel pot of purple haze, but i don't want to try it just in case.

Any advice will be appriciated.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

It won't hurt to use it on silver buddy :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

No harm at all... use it and enjoy it, infact you'll find it is easier to see where the wax is with the dark colour when the residue is there... when you buff the residue away, I doubt you'd see any difference in looks between it and the white diamond (or any other wax for that matter...)


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

You'll be fine mate, it's a lovely wax.

It has been proven a little while ago by Dom himself that the colour charging is not complete nonsense and does make a very slight difference, you have to look very closely at a precise 50/50 but the difference is definitely there.

To do a whole car in it will be no problem at all with almost no chance of seeing a difference in hue :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

888-Dave said:


> You'll be fine mate, it's a lovely wax.
> 
> It has been proven a little while ago by Dom himself that the colour charging is not complete nonsense and does make a very slight difference, you have to look very closely at a precise 50/50 but the difference is definitely there.
> 
> To do a whole car in it will be no problem at all with almost no chance of seeing a difference in hue :thumb:


If I remember that picture correctly, lighting played a large part in that demo


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> If I remember that picture correctly, lighting played a large part in that demo


There was a reflection in the pic yes but still doesn't take away that there was a slight difference. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

888-Dave said:


> There was a reflection in the pic yes but still doesn't take away that there was a slight difference. :thumb:


Depends very much on the lighting used and relative angles from both of the halves


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

See if you can find the link, would be interesting to see it again...


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

888-Dave said:


> Pacific is an ocean isn't it???
> 
> It really isn't marketing hype mate. No one is saying it'll give a white or silver or light blue car a purple tint but it will have the very smallest of effects.
> 
> If you don't like the wax then don't use it. Simples. There are plenty of others out there :thumb:


Oh sorry for my spelling mistake:wave:
Ok can you explain too me what these smallest effects are? Is there any proof of these effects?
And i never sayed i didnt like any of the waxes,i was only expressing my opinion:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

h13ulk said:


> _Oh sorry for my spelling mistake_:wave:


Just having a laugh with ya fella 

The Dodo guys did a test a little while ago with some blue velvet on a red panel and a difference could definitely be see. It was quite close up and the difference was slight, was just to prove that it wasn't just marketing hype and there was an actual benifit from using a colour charged wax.

It was also to do with the natural ingredients that go into said waxes, dark coloured ingredients for dark waxes and so on.

Some other wax makers seem to get away with making waxes for paticular car manufactures which is sort of on the same lines.

Everyone likes choice and if everyone liked the same thing, wouldn't life be dull.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

On another note...

Purple Haze smells amazing! Nice wax, I have used it on silver/black/blue cars and I like it, seems to last me ages too, the pot like - durability isn't the best IMO.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

888-Dave said:


> Just having a laugh with ya fella
> 
> The Dodo guys did a test a little while ago with some blue velvet on a red panel and a difference could definitely be see. It was quite close up and the difference was slight, was just to prove that it wasn't just marketing hype and there was an actual benifit from using a colour charged wax.
> 
> ...


i know buddy:thumb:
Anyway my opinion is that i would still disagree, having searched for the post and had a look it still doesnt convince me, these are just pictures we are looking at. no hard evidence or fact there is a difference and it would be in dodo juice best interest for their too be a difference and for a certain user with masses amount of knowledge on this field too be skeptical about it i am with him on this one:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im not a fan of the lavender smell.. but know a few people who are.
im a bit strange though, i prefer the smell of supernatural....its the fact that it just smells like wax, no fancy colours and smells added..


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

xcJohn said:


> On another note...
> 
> Purple Haze smells amazing! Nice wax, I have used it on silver/black/blue cars and I like it, seems to last me ages too, the pot like - durability isn't the best IMO.


:thumb:totally agree john.Every wax has its plus and minus points and am not slating their waxes iam just disagreeing with their claim about colour related waxes


----------



## dolly (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions i think i will give it a go with the purple haze, but get another tub of light fantastic as well.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

h13ulk said:


> :thumb:totally agree john.Every wax has its plus and minus points and am not slating their waxes iam just disagreeing with their claim about colour related waxes


What claim? That they have coloured oils in? They do. That they can alter the colour of a car by a highly imperceptible amount? They can. Put two layers of Blue Velvet on a white car and then panel wipe it.

We have NEVER stated that they dramatically or fundamentally alter the colour of a car... They were just made with light, warm and dark coloured ingredients and people wanted different fragrances in them and different textures. So we made a range of waxes that were slightly different. So what?

You can use any coloured wax on any coloured car.

We sometimes even tell people they can use a dark wax on a white or silver car so they can see the wax residue during application.

If you don't like a coloured wax, for whatever reason, don't buy it. There are plenty around - which is why we made Supernatural, and now, Supernatural Hybrid. There's something for everyone. :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

The orange Dodo wax makes solid red Vauxhalls look really good. Gives a real warm look.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> What claim? That they have coloured oils in? They do. That they can alter the colour of a car by a highly imperceptible amount? They can. Put two layers of Blue Velvet on a white car and then panel wipe it.
> 
> We have NEVER stated that they dramatically or fundamentally alter the colour of a car... They were just made with light, warm and dark coloured ingredients and people wanted different fragrances in them and different textures. So we made a range of waxes that were slightly different. So what?
> 
> ...


At no point did i say i didnt like coloured waxes or any of your waxes for that matter ,what i was doing was expressing my opinion in that i have seen no difference in the waxes on paintwork may it be dark coloured car or light coloured cars compared too waxes that dont have these oils.You may have made them with darker ingredients and fragrances too change their apperances, but on your website it says purple haze pro is for DARK coloured cars.Rainforest rub for ALL. giving the general public the assumption they can only use certain coloured waxes on certain coloured cars and thats probably why this thread came about in the first place and the same question popping up every other day without anyone telling them different.So i then expressed my opinion of what i thought and trying too explain you can use any wax on any colour.:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We have never stated that you 'can only use certain coloured waxes on certain coloured cars'. That is my issue. We had a recommendation for the waxes use, because it felt right that a wax with dark montan (coal type) wax, dark beeswax and dark oils would obviously SUIT dark cars. There was never a suggestion it could only be used on those colours, whatever people assume (and we spend a lot of time explaining to people they can use any colour wax on any colour car).

That's why I have an issue with inferences that we have been trying to mislead the market or miss-sell to consumers. If we had made outlandish claims or marketed the waxes excessively because of the coloration, then have a pop. But we haven't. We just made a few different coloured waxes, gave our thoughts on how they can be used, and then spent the rest of our lives explaining that the colour doesn't really matter. More fool us, perhaps, but no reason to accuse us of trickery based on 'nonsense' to get more money from people.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

you wouldnt have too spend lots of time explaining too people if you never maketed it the way you do and thats why some people including me think its misleading and this same type of thread popping up every other week concerning your coloured waxes.
Its only my opinion and you have yours which i respect so we will just have too agree too disagree !


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Ive Just had the same pot delivered for my...

Moondust silver ST170 

Im giving in a blast next fri (weather depending)

Should be good i always use products recommended for darker colours and they always give a really deep smooth look 

Jas


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Fair enough.

I was just pointing out it was never our _intention_ and that you don't have to be so cynical about it.

If we wanted to rip people off it's a lot simpler and easier to dilute our shampoos, add ingredients to fool customers and also to buy cheap chemicals in bulk and relabel them rather than actually making hand made products to our own recipes.

We spend a lot of time debunking myths and educating the detailing community in the face of manufacturers who *are* misleading customers and misrepresenting their products and it annoys me how an assumption - rather than the reality - about our marketing is sometimes used against us... unfairly, in my opinion.

We have something like 16 waxes and 10 of those have NO colour in, or are 'marketed' for all colours of car. The cheaper waxes in our range are 'marketed' for all colours of car. We do sample sized pots so people can try waxes without spending a fortune on a large jar to be disappointed. And the 'professional' Supernatural range has no colouring in as a rule across the whole range.

The varieties and different ingredients/colours stemmed, as has been mentioned before, from a simple desire to offer choice and for people to have a bit of fun. Unfortunately, there is a lot of conditioning in the industry that every feature must have a benefit and if we had just launched one wax from 'The High Wycombe Hand Made Wax Company' called 'HWHMWC-001 paste wax' without colour and fragrance, then I'm sure no assumptions would be made and we'd be considered a far more sensible and serious wax manufacturer who isn't peddling 'rip off' products that mislead people! Of course, we'd then add a load of water, silicone and foaming agents to our shampoos and that wouldn't mislead or rip off people at all, because they'd never notice 

Instead, we make products that do work and do push a few boundaries - as well as being enjoyable to use, with more interesting and vibrant branding and marketing than had previously been seen in the dour and sensible car care market.

With that placing your thoughts and comments in context, I am prepared to 'agree to disagree'


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Fair enough maybe a was a bit too synical but am sure you can understand where am coming from either it be intentional or not on your behalf with the points being made.The world would be a boring place if we all had the same opinion and the same wax lol


----------

